# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  News Headlines page added.

## I Robot

A new page containing up-to-date news headlines has been added.

It contains the latest local, international, business and sport headline news. Accessible from the homepage menu block, or click here.

----------


## entoserv

WOW! The News Headlines page is great!!! :Clap:  

And plenty of interesting news going on right now.

I really must visit more often.

----------


## Candy Bouwer

"Ditto" :Bananadance:   :Bananadance:

----------


## I Robot

Glad you like it. I'm keeping an eye out for additional feeds too.

The basic concept is to be able to scan a number of sources in one page - then pick what you want to read. Given the latest drama about "SABC bias", I think it's a good idea to have a range of sources. And this way you get it without having to browse all over the place.

----------

